# Loctite???????????



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Is there more than one type of loctite???????? Seems to me I read here or somewhere about which kind to use.
In the old days we used mom's clear finger nail polish to lock scope screws on.
I am going to change a scope which I haven't for a few years. Any advice will be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

They have several, but two major versions, red and blue. Blue is the weaker of the two, and can be removed more easily, and the red is the stronger which takes more heat to get out.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

After nearly getting a couple screws stuck with the red I use mostly blue locktite. If you get a screw stuck don't heat it directly it will damage the firearm metal. I use a 1/8 inch brass rod. Hold the rod against the screw and heat it about an inch from the screw. Brass carries heat very well and it will heat the screw head, destroying the red locktite with minimal heating of your firearm metal.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

A Sincre THANK YOU. I have made a scope purchase off this site and am going to do a couple of swaps. I am working on that 308 we talked about Plainsman. :beer:


----------



## wishiniwerefishin (Sep 15, 2004)

As was previously stated, there are 2 major types of loctite, red and blue. If you want to get the screw back out, use blue, red is much more permanent. There is also a difference in what size threads you have, as to which type of red or blue to use. When mounting scopes, usually you want to use blue. If you have more questions, just ask, i use loctite on a daily basis for my job.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I use Devcon thread locker, it has a black cover. It must work just right, I have never had anything come loose and I can always get it apart easy.


----------

